# [A] - Perenolde - Gilde Refugium



## fenix1969 (11. Oktober 2010)

Die Gilde Refugium auf dem Server Perenolde
sucht weiterhin neue Mitglieder auf Seiten der Allianz

Seit unserer Gildenöffnung Anfang Oktober 2010 für interessierte Mitspieler hat sich einiges getan. 
Ursprünglich eine Handvoll Gründungsmitglieder sind wir nun weit über 150 Gildenmitglieder mit Mains und Twinks. 

Das Refugium definiert sich über folgende Eigenschaften:

- Hillfsbereit, freundlich und nett
- Eine Erwachsenen-Casual Gilde
- Twinken, Questen, Instanzen, Achievments, Raiden - je nach Zeit und Lust
- Spaß am Spiel, Interesse an der Klasse, die man spielt
- keine Raid-, Progress-, oder Fun Gilde
- kein Gespamme, Brachlandchat , egal welcher Channel &#8211; Wir legen Wert auf den guten Ruf der Gilde und seine Mitglieder

Da wir Familie, Kinder, Arbeit, auch andere Hobbys und Verpflichtungen haben, sehen wir zur Zeit davon ab, regelmäßige Raids zu planen. Teilnahmepflicht besteht ohnehin nicht und wird auch nicht eingeführt.
Da wir uns nun mitten im Cataclysmus befinden, freuen wir uns mit alten und neu erstellten Chars zu Questen, zu Leveln und den alten und neuen Content mit Euch gemeinsam zu erschließen.

Jeder kann, insofern er Lust und Zeit hat, natürlich Random Raiden. Das schließt natürlich nicht aus, wenn genügend Interessenten vorhanden sind, gildenintern Raids anzugehen. Zur Zeit sieht es sogar so aus, als ob wir regelmäßiger Raids komplett gildenintern bestücken können.

Wer kann sich bewerben?
Wir richten uns in erster Linie an interessierte, erwachsene Spieler, die nicht genug Zeit für eine Raidgilde aufbringen können, ambitionierte Neuanfänger oder auch Twinks, die sich nicht den Stress einer Raidgilde antun möchten und mit einer Fungilde nichts anfangen können.

Gibt es Klasseneinschränkungen?
Nein - wir planen kein spezielles Setup, falls es sich ergibt, und wir stellen einen Großteil eines Raids zusammen, prima ansonsten: Wer viel Random unternimmt oder eine Stammgruppe hat, kann dieses natürlich weiter führen. Jedoch sind wir schon seit geraumer Zeit im Cata Content, die Chars sind bereits ordentlich Hero Equipped und wir werden nun auch den Cata Raidcontent in Angriff merken. Wer nun den einen oder anderen Raid von Innen sehen möchte - ohne den Druck einer Progressgilde - der fühle sich hiermit angesprochen. Es gibt keine Verpflichtungen, allerdings auch keine Garantie auf einen Raidslot und wir haben natürlich auch nicht den "Progress" wie eine Raidgilde.

*Wie bewerbe ich mich - an wen wende ich mich bei Fragen?

*Eine Gildenhomepage ist eingerichtet*: refugiumperenolde.host.allvatar.com
*bei Interesse ingame*: Ryness, Redfear, Thaly,** Laethea* *oder Xondiar* ansprechen.

Langfristiges Ziel von Refugium: Wir bestreiten alten, aktuellen und neuen Content, aber alles einen Tacken gelassener,

Vielleicht haben wir bei dem einen oder anderen Interesse geweckt

Ansonsten wünschen wir Allen:

Viel Spaß im Spiel
-Refugium-


----------



## fenix1969 (24. Oktober 2010)

Update und gleichzeitig Push

*WICHTIG! - Durch ständige Loginprobleme und DCs seitens Blizzard konnten wir einige Interessenten ingame leider nicht mehr erreichen und die Charnamen nicht mehr rekonstruieren. - Wer von uns ingame nicht mehr erreicht werden konnte: Bitte versucht nochmal uns anzusprechen, nicht das ihr denkt, wir wären NICHT an Euch interessiert!* 

 Wir haben mittlerweile schon einigen Zuwachs bekommen, unser Alterdurchschnitt bewegt sich innerhalb 20 - 50+ Jahren - keine Regel ohne Ausnahme, interessieren und bewerben darf sich jeder wer sich innerhalb dieser Altersspanne wohlfühlt und sich mit unserer Gildenphilosophie identifizieren mag, 

 Wir wünschen allen Spielern weiterhin viel Erfolg und 

 Viel Spaß im Spiel
 -Refugium-


----------



## fenix1969 (5. November 2010)

Update und gleichzeitig Push

Aufgrund der Zuwächse in unserer Gilde haben wir uns von unserem alten TS2 Server verabschiedet und einen TS3 Server angemietet. *Wir suchen weiterhin interessierte Mitspieler und heißen natürlich nach wie vor jede Specc/Klasse willkommen. *

 Unser Alterdurchschnitt bewegt sich innerhalb 20 - 50+ Jahren - keine Regel ohne Ausnahme, interessieren und bewerben darf sich jeder wer sich innerhalb dieser Altersspanne wohlfühlt und sich mit unserer Gildenphilosophie identifizieren mag, 

 Wir wünschen allen Spielern weiterhin viel Erfolg und 

 Viel Spaß im Spiel
 -Refugium


----------



## fenix1969 (3. Januar 2011)

Update und gleichzeitig Push

*Wir suchen weiterhin interessierte Mitspieler und, obwohl wir mittlerweile die 100er Marke an Mitgliedern gesprengt haben, heißen natürlich nach wie vor jede Specc/Klasse willkommen. *

An unserer erfolgreichen Gildenphilosophie hat sich nichts geändert 

Wir wünschen allen Spielern weiterhin viel Erfolg und 

 Viel Spaß im Spiel
 -Refugium-


----------



## fenix1969 (21. Januar 2011)

Update und gleichzeitig Push

Wir haben unseren Gildenrat erweitert und nun steht Euch ingame auch Xonidar zur Verfügung, wenn ihr weitere Fragen habt.

*Wir suchen weiterhin interessierte erwachsene Mitspieler und, obwohl wir mittlerweile die 150er Marke an Mitgliedern gesprengt haben. Wir heißen natürlich nach wie vor jede Specc/Klasse willkommen. *

An unserer erfolgreichen Gildenphilosophie hat sich nichts geändert 

bei Interesse ingame*: Ryness, Redfear, Thaly,** Laethea* oder* Xondiar* ansprechen.

Wir wünschen allen Spielern weiterhin viel Erfolg und 

 Viel Spaß im Spiel
 -Refugium-


----------



## fenix1969 (24. Februar 2011)

Update und gleichzeitig Push

Wir suchen weiterhin interessierte erwachsene Mitspieler und heißen natürlich nach wie vor jede Specc/Klasse willkommen.
An unserer erfolgreichen Gildenphilosophie hat sich nichts geändert 

*Desweiteren werden wir nun auch den Cata Raidcontent angehen - gelassen und entspannt, wie es sich für unsere Gilde gehört*. Daher spreche ich insbesondere auch diejenigen an, die Lust haben, an dem einen oder anderen Raid teilzunehmen. Es gibt keine Verpflichtungen aber auch keine Garantie auf einen Raidslot. Haben wir permament mehr Interessenten als freie Plätze wird halt mal rotiert oder wir planen eine weitere Gruppe.

Wir sind trotzdem keine Raidgilde - zur Zeit raiden wir aktuellen Content 1x die Woche

bei Interesse ingame*: Ryness, Redfear, Thaly,** Laethea* oder* Xondiar* ansprechen.

Wir wünschen allen Spielern weiterhin viel Erfolg und 

 Viel Spaß im Spiel
 -Refugium-


----------



## fenix1969 (29. April 2011)

Update und gleichzeitig Push

Wir suchen weiterhin interessierte erwachsene Mitspieler und suchen auf jedenfall *Tanks* und *Heiler*, heißen aber natürlich nach wie vor jede Specc/Klasse willkommen.
An unserer erfolgreichen Gildenphilosophie hat sich nichts geändert 

*Desweiteren sind wir nun auch 1x wöchentlich dabei den Cata Raidcontent anzugehen - gelassen und entspannt, wie es sich für unsere Gilde gehört. Wir planen, das Cata Raiden auf 2x wöchentlich zu erweitern*.
Wer sich für unseren "Progress" interessiert: Zur Zeit haben wir Magmaul und das Verteidigungssystem "down" - auf "normal"!

Daher spreche ich insbesondere auch diejenigen an, die Lust haben, an dem einen oder anderen Raid teilzunehmen. Es gibt keine Verpflichtungen aber auch keine Garantie auf einen Raidslot. Haben wir permament mehr Interessenten als freie Plätze wird halt mal rotiert oder wir planen eine weitere Gruppe.

Wir sind trotzdem keine Raidgilde - zur Zeit raiden wir aktuellen Content noch 1x die Woche

bei Interesse ingame*: Ryness, Thaly,** Xondiar, Mysla oder Drýad* ansprechen.

Wir wünschen allen Spielern weiterhin viel Erfolg und 

 Viel Spaß im Spiel
 -Refugium-


----------

